# WANTED: Straight Side Coca-Cola Bottles from Illinois



## Uncle_Jarvis (Dec 20, 2012)

Hey folks. 


 I'm looking for ss Cokes from Illinois. Its my home state so I would like to get a nice well rounded collection going. Its my understanding there are a lot of different types of these bottles and variations from 1904-16 .  

 If anyone has any they want to sell or trade please let me know by either posting on this thread or email. 

 I have about 40 scarce-rare straight sided Cokes to pick through for possible trades. 

 My most wanted IL ss Cokes are: 
_
 Decatur IL scroll script (fancy script) 
 Mt Carmel IL scroll script (fancy script) 
 Quincy IL (L&M bottling) 
 Pana IL (aqua or amber) 
 Champagne IL (slug plate)
 Windsor IL  (slug plate) _



 Thanks ! []


----------



## AlexD (Dec 20, 2012)

Any Straight Sided Cokes from your collection you would be willing to sell?[] Send me pictures if so.


----------



## Bottleworm (Dec 21, 2012)

Hey Uncle Jarvis since you are from Illinois would you have any illinois bottles you would like to sell?


----------



## Uncle_Jarvis (Jan 4, 2013)

At the moment I'm just looking to buy or trade.  I'll give you guys a heads up on this forum if I decide to sell any. 



 bump^^^^^


----------



## Uncle_Jarvis (Jan 7, 2013)

bump^^


----------



## idigjars (Jan 8, 2013)

Dave we don't live too far away from each other.  I have a collection of straight sided coca cola's and pepsi colas that I would like to sell as a group.  I'm not selling any individual bottles but would separate the Cokes & Pepsi's if you have no interest in the Pepsi's.  They are from all over not just Illinois.   If you are interested it would be Cash only & pickup would be required.  We would have to work out a price as I haven't even looked at any of these for a few years.  PM if you have any interest.   Paul


----------



## Uncle_Jarvis (Jan 8, 2013)

Pm sent >>>


----------



## AlexD (Jan 8, 2013)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/MINTY-COCA-COLA-COKE-STRAIGHT-SIDE-BOTTLE-PERU-IL-SODA-FOUNTAIN-/390523910956?_trksid=p2047675.m1982&_trkparms=aid%3D333005%26algo%3DRIC.FIT%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D177%26meid%3D4738486033002367653%26pid%3D100009%26prg%3D1088%26rk%3D5%26sd%3D160949564568%26


----------



## Uncle_Jarvis (Jan 9, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  AlexD
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/MINTY-COCA-COLA-COKE-STRAIGHT-SIDE-BOTTLE-PERU-IL-SODA-FOUNTAIN-/390523910956?_trksid=p2047675.m1982&_trkparms=aid%3D333005%26algo%3DRIC.FIT%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D177%26meid%3D4738486033002367653%26pid%3D100009%26prg%3D1088%26rk%3D5%26sd%3D160949564568%26


 


 I would be all over that one if it had Coca-Cola in script on it. I suppose its worth noting I do not collect any block letter Cokes, but thanks for the heads up. []

 .
 .
 .


----------



## Uncle_Jarvis (Jan 9, 2013)

If anyone has any variations of these straight side Coca-Cola bottles they want to sell or trade, unload them here.  []

 These are known as "fancy script" or "scroll script" bottles. 

 They were some of the first Coca-Cola bottles made in Illinois circa. 1904   

 4 town exist in this format. 

 -Chicago
 -Peoria 
 -Mt. Carmel 
 -Decatur 








 .

 ..

 .Thanks !


----------



## AlexD (Jan 10, 2013)

I've never had either of those styles before. How much would you want for one of the Peorias?


----------



## Uncle_Jarvis (Jan 11, 2013)

They are in my opinion the "prettiest" straight side Cokes. The fact they all come out of my area is an added bonus. 

 I'm not really interested in any $$ for bottles in this point of my collecting. Hopefully this spring digging season will yield more. 

 If you can find me a Mt. Carmel or Decatur in fancy script I'll trade you a Peoria and Chicago for the one.


----------



## AlexD (Jan 13, 2013)

I started a post on here of my 1909 tray I could trade for a few nice Straight Sided cokes. If you're interested in it[]


----------



## Uncle_Jarvis (Jan 16, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  AlexD
> 
> I started a post on here of my 1909 tray I could trade for a few nice Straight Sided cokes. If you're interested in it[]


 

 I can't say Im would be interested in that one..  for a few reasons..  but I might have found something you might be interested in.. Its nice !! 

 Check your PM Box     message sent >>>>


----------



## Uncle_Jarvis (Feb 5, 2013)

bump^^^^^^^  []


----------



## Uncle_Jarvis (Feb 18, 2013)

Bump^^^

 MOST WANTED !!      DECATUR, IL  FANCY/SCROLL SCRIPTED COCA-COLA ... I WILL PAY TOP DOLLAR OR HOOK IT UP WITH MORE THAN GENEROUS TRADE OPPORTUNITIES. 

 I have every bottle from that series except this one so its my top priority to locate and acquire this specific bottle... 



 also still looking for any other random IL bottle . 


 Thanks for the help. []


----------



## Uncle_Jarvis (Mar 12, 2013)

Bump^^^^^ []


----------



## Uncle_Jarvis (Apr 1, 2013)

BUMP^^^ 

 Always looking for more ss Cokes from IL.

 Thanks  ! []


----------



## Uncle_Jarvis (Apr 23, 2013)

Bump^^^


----------



## zecritr (Apr 23, 2013)

might have a line on a couple of ss from Ill,so any your not looking for?


----------



## Andrewt (Apr 27, 2013)

Dave, I have Quincy scripted slug plate on Ebay, take a look if you like!?     -Andy


----------



## Uncle_Jarvis (May 3, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  zecritr
> 
> might have a line on a couple of ss from Ill,so any your not looking for?


 

 Nice !! Let me know what you find through Email . 


 I'm *NOT* looking for: 

 Rock Island - Slugplate 
 Rockford NM NELIN - Slugplate
 Rockford NM NELIN - variant2 
 Kankakee - center script 
 Litchfield - shoulder script
 Centralia - bow tie 
 Pana - bow tie 
 Vandilia - bow tie 
 Peoria- fancy script 
 Chicago- fancy script 
 Mt. Carmel - fancy script 
 Chicago- center script "the" 
 Quincy - slug plate 
 Springfield - ccbc diamond 
 Chicago - 23.5 oz 



 Thanks 





> ORIGINAL:  Andrewt
> 
> Dave, I have Quincy scripted slug plate on Ebay, take a look if you like!?     -Andy


 


 I appreciate the offer but I already have that one. []
 .
 ..

 .


----------



## AlexD (May 5, 2013)

[]
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/Early-1900s-CocaCola-Bottle-Pana-Illinois-Clear-Glass-Rare-Vintage-/130902950105


----------



## williambill (Jul 1, 2015)

I have a mt carmel bottle i dug a month ago. dont know much but i know its straight sided. has small chip on back and a little fish eye looking mark  below chip but reast looks nice. all i do to clean is water and bottle brush. wbadger@ymail.com


----------



## ice cold collectibles (Aug 17, 2015)

*Re:  RE: WANTED: Straight Side Coca-Cola Bottles from Illinois*

Same Here Always Looking For IL. Coca Cola Bottles Or Pre 1940s Coca Cola Trays, Signs . Wanted Photos Of Peoria IL  Coca Cola Pre 1939  ..Have Rare Hutch From Peoria IL  Made 2 Years  1867 1868  Kirwan & Tobin  Bottling Works ..   And Looking for R X  Peoria Il Bottles


----------



## algilp3 (Jun 28, 2017)

I've got a pretty nice Mt. Carmel Fancy Script I'd trade or sell.


----------



## hemihampton (Jun 30, 2017)

ice cold collectibles said:


> Same Here Always Looking For IL. Coca Cola Bottles Or Pre 1940s Coca Cola Trays, Signs . Wanted Photos Of Peoria IL  Coca Cola Pre 1939  ..Have Rare Hutch From Peoria IL  Made 2 Years  1867 1868  Kirwan & Tobin  Bottling Works ..   And Looking for R X  Peoria Il Bottles




As far as I know, they, nobody, was making Hutch or Hutchinson bottles in the 1860's? LEON.


----------



## grime5 (Sep 18, 2017)

i have a quincy with l&m on it but dont really want to get rid of it.


----------

